# Acquiring Signal



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

Anyone else getting this message this morning? I got in my car and noticed all of my presets were gone. I then manually tuned ESPN Radio and after a few minutes received this message, which never went away. I've never had issues with signal on my route to work, so I'm wondering what the cause of this is. I'm hoping to determine whether or not this is an issue with only my radio or with the system. I also know the merger was approved today, so I'm wondering if Sirius is updating their satellites now.


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

My receiver is working fine this morning.

I've had this problem once, maybe twice. Hopefully when you go out to your car after work it will be OK. Turning off the power reset the receiver in my case.


----------



## allen98311 (Jan 19, 2006)

Your receiver received a firmware upgrade. Mine updated last week, and cleared all of my presets. According to a poster on siriusbackstage.com, "Sirius will be changing the format of their broadcast."
http://www.siriusbackstage.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109207


----------

